# trademarks & copyrights



## Tabitha (Jul 26, 2007)

Who here uses them & what do they cost?


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 27, 2007)

Although this has nothing to do with anything bath and body wise but, I have a copyright on my book and I paid $30 dollars. It took several months to get it. I think it may apply to anything you are trying to patent, trademark, or copyright. You would have to check in your area because everywhere is different.


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.uspto.gov/

Here is a link that may help you out!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

I am trademarking my business name.. its 325.00 if you do it online.. its more if you do it by paper. there is an extra fee for adding your logo.


----------

